# selfemployed and adoption pay



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi girls

I am self emplooyed  and i pay all my contributions to this goverment.I am planning to take a year off work because I am self employed wich would mean i wouldnt get any pay.Am i entitled to get any money and if somebody knows how do i go about it.


thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

It should give you all the info you need about being self employed and adoption here 

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/EmploymentContractsAndConditions/DG_10027916

/links


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Suzie

thanks for the link.still having problems to get answers to my questions?they are refering it as Maternity allowance not Adoption one.i have phone about 30 phone numbers since yesterday and nobody know the answers  I am getting so frustrated.
HMRC doesnt know,phoned te labour relatinship Law center just doesnt seem to be getting thry to anybody.

Is p....g me off cause i pay my taxes and NI and not to be intitled to any adoption leave pay its so frustrating...


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Zemer,
I haven't read the whole page but try this link >>>

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Adoptionfosteringandchildrenincare/AdoptionAndFostering/DG_10029406

You may qualify for famliy tax credit too. Do you have a citizens advice bureau nearby who you could ask - they maybe able to advise you.

hope it helps
S
xx

/links


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Zemer, 
My understanding is that statatory adoption leave is exactly the same as statory maternity leave (approx £112 a week for about 9 months!) 
All the best getting it clarified.
Viva
X


----------



## RazzyB (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Zemar
I too am Self Employed & am too really peeved that we are entitled to nothing.  It was confirmed recently by our SW on our initial visit that I wont get anything.  Makes me very annoyed, so much so I have just got a job 15 hours a week to work alongside my work.
Razzy


----------

